# XMG P505 - jetzt kaufen oder auf Skylake warten?



## SuperSoft (17. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir einen neuen Laptop zulegen möchte und mobil sein muss, habe ich das P505 ins Auge gefasst.
Was meinen die "Experten" zur Frage im Titel?

Meine Konfiguration werde ich auch noch zu gegebener Zeit von euch prüfen lassen 

Bin gespannt wie sich die Diskussion entwickeln wird!


----------



## PiratePerfection (17. September 2015)

Wieviel willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## SuperSoft (17. September 2015)

Also wenns um ein P505 geht ist mir klar, dass ich um die 1500€ hinlegen muss (mit SSD, HDD, 16GB RAM und Killer WLAN)

Warum ist das für die Beantwortung der Frage wichtig?


----------



## SuperSoft (18. September 2015)

Hmm, keine Meinungen dazu? Schade


----------



## flotus1 (18. September 2015)

Die Frage ob jetzt kaufen oder warten lässt sich bei Computerhardware immer recht einfach beantworten:
Brauchst es du jetzt, dann kaufst du es jetzt. Sonst nicht.


----------



## SuperSoft (18. September 2015)

Ja recht simpel beantwortet. Danke.

Hätte eigentlich eher was gedacht in Richtung Preisgestaltung. Wenn die Skylake mehr kosten würden, jedoch eine deutlich besseres Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis hätten, wäre es natürlich eine Überlegung wert, zu warten. Ist der Leistungszuwachs, gegenüber der jetztigen Genartion, aber nicht im Verhältnis zur Preissteigerung, könnte man auch direkt jetzt kaufen.

In die Richtung hatte ich jetzt gedacht... Ist das korrekt / falsch?


----------



## flotus1 (18. September 2015)

Nein, aber das ist nur die Langversion von dem was ich gesagt habe.
Skylake wird ein bisschen mehr kosten und ein bisschen mehr Leistung bringen. Allerdings keinen kriegsentscheidenden Leistungssprung. Wie praktisch jede neue CPU-Generation gerade im mobilen Bereich der letzten Jahre.
Preis/Leistungstechnisch wird es da nur wenig Unterschied geben, mit ganz leichtem Vorteil bei der "alten" Hardware.

Für Gaming mehr relevant als 10% mehr CPU-Leistung ist ohnehin die Grafikleistung. Vielleicht konzentrierst du dich auf einen Nebenschauplatz wenn du nach den CPUs schielst.


----------



## Xerphex (18. September 2015)

Die meisten Hersteller haben ja jetzt ihre "neuen" mit Skylake auf der IFA angekündigt. Jetzt ist die Frage ob sie ihre Gehäuse auch verbessern konnten was die Kühlleistung / Lautstärke angeht. Ich fand die Acer Predator Serie ganz interessant. Auch wenn sie optisch natürlich ... ist. 
Insgesamt müsste man aber wieder Tests abwarten. Warten warten warten ...

Es kommt halt auch darauf an was Du damit machen willst.


----------



## SuperSoft (18. September 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Nein, aber das ist nur die Langversion von dem was ich gesagt habe.
> Skylake wird ein bisschen mehr kosten und ein bisschen mehr Leistung bringen. Allerdings keinen kriegsentscheidenden Leistungssprung. Wie praktisch jede neue CPU-Generation gerade im mobilen Bereich der letzten Jahre.
> Preis/Leistungstechnisch wird es da nur wenig Unterschied geben, mit ganz leichtem Vorteil bei der "alten" Hardware.
> 
> Für Gaming mehr relevant als 10% mehr CPU-Leistung ist ohnehin die Grafikleistung. Vielleicht konzentrierst du dich auf einen Nebenschauplatz wenn du nach den CPUs schielst.



Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich meinte mit Skylake eher, dass die neue Generation "eingeleitet" wird. Evtl. mit neuer Grafikchip-Generation. Das war damit gemeint



Xerphex schrieb:


> Die meisten Hersteller haben ja jetzt ihre "neuen" mit Skylake auf der IFA angekündigt. Jetzt ist die Frage ob sie ihre Gehäuse auch verbessern konnten was die Kühlleistung / Lautstärke angeht. Ich fand die Acer Predator Serie ganz interessant. Auch wenn sie optisch natürlich ... ist.
> Insgesamt müsste man aber wieder Tests abwarten. Warten warten warten ...
> 
> Es kommt halt auch darauf an was Du damit machen willst.



Ich will damit studieren und zocken. Allerdings keine GPU / CPU Fresser wie Fallout, CoD, BF, GTA5 o.ä.


----------



## Xerphex (18. September 2015)

Neue Grafikkarten für den mobilen Bereich sind bisher noch nicht angekündigt. Von daher ist das P505 mit einer 970m? sicher schon eine ganz coole Sache.

Ich bin gespannt auf Notebookcheck.com wenn die die neuen Geräte zum testen bekommen.

Wenn Du noch warten kannst und das willst würde ich es noch tun.


----------



## SuperSoft (18. September 2015)

Xerphex schrieb:


> Neue Grafikkarten für den mobilen Bereich sind bisher noch nicht angekündigt. Von daher ist das P505 mit einer 970m? sicher schon eine ganz coole Sache.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf Notebookcheck.com wenn die die neuen Geräte zum testen bekommen.
> 
> Wenn Du noch warten kannst und das willst würde ich es noch tun.



Danke für die Antwort. Werde ich wahrscheinlich so machen.

Brauche den Laptop erst gegen Anfang nächsten Jahres denke ich. Ansonsten werde ich halt vorher zuschlagen. Kann man ja bedenkenlos machen. Aktuelle Generation ist ja erprobt und läuft sauber und stabil.


----------



## SuperSoft (21. September 2015)

Hallo ich grabe den Thread gerade nochmal aus.

Könnte mir wer meine Konfiguration kurz abnicken oder mir einen Verbesserungsvorschlag machen? Kenne mich bei den vielen SSD's nicht sooo gut aus, da bräuchte ich die meißte Hilfe.
Lohnt sich der Killer WLAN Upgrade?
Ballistics oder Impact als DDR?
Merkt man die Anbindung der SSD am PCIe x4 im Vergleich zum normalen m2?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. September 2015)

Lass die M.2-SSD erstmal stecken und nehme dafür eine normale SSD und dafür eine schnellere GPU. Die 965M ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller, besonders nicht in dem Preisbereich. 

Killer-WLAN lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Persönlich finde ich sogar die Killer-LAN-Chips schon nicht wirklich gut (die sind erfahrungsgemäß sogar einen Ticken schlechter als ein guter Intel-Chip...). Ich würde da eher eine Intel-WLAN-Karte nehmen die mindestens Dual-Band mit 300MBit/s, besser 867MBit/s (WLAN-ac) unterstützt. 

RAM das billigste DualChannel-Kit nehmen.


----------



## SuperSoft (21. September 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Lass die M.2-SSD erstmal stecken und nehme dafür eine normale SSD und dafür eine schnellere GPU. Die 965M ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller, besonders nicht in dem Preisbereich.
> 
> Killer-WLAN lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Persönlich finde ich sogar die Killer-LAN-Chips schon nicht wirklich gut (die sind erfahrungsgemäß sogar einen Ticken schlechter als ein guter Intel-Chip...). Ich würde da eher eine Intel-WLAN-Karte nehmen die mindestens Dual-Band mit 300MBit/s, besser 867MBit/s (WLAN-ac) unterstützt.
> 
> RAM das billigste DualChannel-Kit nehmen.



Hi,

danke für deine Antwort, das hat mir auf jeden Fall schon mal weitergeholfen.
Du sagst schneller CPU und von der Preis- / Leistungssicht ist die GTX965 jetzt nicht optimal.
Leider ist die CPU fix und die GTX965 auch (970 wären 120,00 EUR mehr was das Budget sprengt).

Hättest du mir eine Alternative?

<2,5kg (muss mit zur Uni)
Akkulaufzeit sollte moderat sein, vielleicht mehr als 4 Stunden wären nicht schlecht.
Flott für alle Blizzard-Titel (Diablo 3, Heros of the Storm, Hearthstone und auch Overwatch, vielleicht noch Darksiders 2 usw.)
Full HD Panel (matt)
SSD für Systempartition und Programme + Spiele
HDD als Datengrab und Backup
Budget 1.500€

Reichen die Angaben?


----------



## iGameKudan (21. September 2015)

Wie viel kostet das P505 in der Konfig?

Würde ein Gigabyte P35W empfehlen - nur müsstest du ne SSD nachrüsten...
Gigabyte P35W v4, Core i7-5700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (GA-P35Wv4-D1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dafür haste ne topaktuelle Broadwell-CPU.


----------



## SuperSoft (22. September 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet das P505 in der Konfig?
> 
> Würde ein Gigabyte P35W empfehlen - nur müsstest du ne SSD nachrüsten...
> Gigabyte P35W v4, Core i7-5700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (GA-P35Wv4-D1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Oh habe nicht so schnell mit einer Antwort gerechnet, deswegen hatte ich jetzt gestern Abend nicht mehr reingeschaut.

Das P35W ist ein Top-Gerät, allerdings weit weg von 1.500,00 EUR (ist ja schon über 1.500,00 EUR und dann noch SSD dazukaufen).

Das P505 kostet 1.456,00 EUR in der oben geposteten Konfig.

Hat sonst noch wer vielleicht eine Alternative? Möchte ungern so viel Geld ausgeben, nur um "Made in Germany" zu zahlen um dann für die Preisklasse "langsame" Hardware zu haben.

Edith sagt:

Gigabyte P55W v4, Core i7-5700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD, Windows 10 (GA-P55Wv4-WX1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Xerphex (22. September 2015)

Das P55Wv4 wird leider sehr laut.

Aber beim spielen würde sich die 970m schon lohnen. Die ist deutlich besser als die 965m. Aber halt auch wieder teurer. Ich würde dann lieber noch etwas sparen.

PS: Das P505 gibt es jetzt auch mit dem 5700HQ


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

SuperSoft schrieb:


> Oh habe nicht so schnell mit einer Antwort gerechnet, deswegen hatte ich jetzt gestern Abend nicht mehr reingeschaut.
> 
> Das P35W ist ein Top-Gerät, allerdings weit weg von 1.500,00 EUR (ist ja schon über 1.500,00 EUR und dann noch SSD dazukaufen).
> 
> ...



Naja, dann würde ich mir die SSD lieber erstmal sparen und 40€ drauflegen (ich meine, bei 1500€ ist das ein eigentlich unrelevanter Betrag...). Die 970M liegt schließlich ein extrem großes Stück vor der 965M... Und sieht man mal von der fehlenden SSD ab bekommt man mit dem P35W auch das bessere Gesamtpaket.

Einzig sind die Gigabyte-Notebooks recht flach gebaut - so eine Flunder mit der Leistung wird dann unter Last leider auch etwas lauter. Muss man wissen ob man lieber Gewicht und Dicke in Kauf nimmt und ein leises/besser gekühltes Notebook kauft oder ob man eine Flunder möchte die dann laut werden kann.


----------



## SuperSoft (22. September 2015)

Xerphex schrieb:


> Das P55Wv4 wird leider sehr laut.
> 
> Aber beim spielen würde sich die 970m schon lohnen. Die ist deutlich besser als die 965m. Aber halt auch wieder teurer. Ich würde dann lieber noch etwas sparen.
> 
> PS: Das P505 gibt es jetzt auch mit dem 5700HQ



Tatsächlich!

Neue Konfig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt die SSD? Oder lieber eine andere? Wegen dem Killer-WLAN schaue ich mir nochmal ein paar Tests an.

Deal?


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

RAM reicht auch 1600er, die mobilen CPUs können nicht mehr. Da wird der Takt dann gedrosselt...
Ansich eine gute Konfig, aber auch über 1500€...


----------



## flotus1 (22. September 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> RAM reicht auch 1600er, die mobilen CPUs können nicht mehr. Da wird der Takt dann gedrosselt...



Das ist mir neu. Woher hast du die Info?
ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i7-5700HQ Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.50 GHz)


----------



## SuperSoft (22. September 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> RAM reicht auch 1600er, die mobilen CPUs können nicht mehr. Da wird der Takt dann gedrosselt...
> Ansich eine gute Konfig, aber auch über 1500€...



Richtig, über 1.500,00 EUR, aber ich denke die 87,00 EUR lohnen sich doch allemal für die GTX970, zumal jetzt auch der 5700HQ als Standardprozessor hinzukam, ohne den Preis nach oben zu korrigieren - auch ein feiner Zug von Schenker, wenn auch nötig, denke ich.

Kann mir irgendwer noch was zu den SSD's sagen?

Hier ein Link zum Konfigurator, bei dem ihr die SSD's anschauen könnt: XMGÂ*PRO Gaming Notebook

Dankö!


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu. Woher hast du die Info?
> ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢ i7-5700HQ Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.50 GHz)



Das die mobilen Broadwells 1866er-RAM können war mir unbekannt... 
Bei Haswell gings ja nur bis 1600, da hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet das Intel dies ändert.

Die SSD ist mit der 850Evo ganz ok, ich hätte aber lieber zur M600 gegriffen, da MLC-NAND.


----------



## freieswort (22. September 2015)

schenker hat eine neue produktreihe heute veröffentlicht, mit skylake prozessoren, zum beispiel u506 und u706

das p506 wird gerade vorbereitet, ist also noch nicht offiziell zu erreichen, aber durch einen kleinen kniff in der adresszeile schon zu erreichen, daher wahrscheinlich bald verkäuflich XMGÂ*PRO Gaming Notebook

ps: ich habe ein wenig weiter in der adresszeile hantiert, und festgestellt das schenker bald auch sli notebooks anbieten wird XMGÂ*ULTIMATE Gaming Notebook


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

Ich würde beim P505 bleiben, das ist günstiger. In den 1550€ ist ja nur eine lahme 5400er-HDD inkludiert... Da müste man nochmal 90€ für eine SSD drauflegen. Es wurde nur 1 RAM-Riegel verbaut. Ok, DDR4, aber naja. 

Und ganz großes Minus: G-Sync-Notebooks können kein Optimus... Die Akkulaufzeit dürfte also ziemlich für die Tonne sein.

Man ist aufjeden Fall mit dem P506 deutlich über dem Budget - und Skylake ist jetzt nicht gerade ein überzeugender Grund.


----------



## SuperSoft (22. September 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> schenker hat eine neue produktreihe heute veröffentlicht, mit skylake prozessoren, zum beispiel u506 und u706
> 
> das p506 wird gerade vorbereitet, ist also noch nicht offiziell zu erreichen, aber durch einen kleinen kniff in der adresszeile schon zu erreichen, daher wahrscheinlich bald verkäuflich XMGÂ*PRO Gaming Notebook
> 
> ps: ich habe ein wenig weiter in der adresszeile hantiert, und festgestellt das schenker bald auch sli notebooks anbieten wird XMGÂ*ULTIMATE Gaming Notebook



Haha du bist genial! Nicht schlecht, du "Hacker" .

Sehe ich das richtig, dass der 6700HQ langsamer ist als der 5700HQ? Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Die GTX970 hat doppelt so viel RAM wie beim P505, satte 6GB. Brauche ich aber mit den Anforderungen von mir nicht (Blizzard-Titel)

Außerdem muss ich iGameKudan recht geben, 1.671,00 EUR sind doch eine deutliche Spur darüber. Auch das G-SYNC Akku frist ohne Ende ist ein dickes Minus.

Denke es wird das P505. Ich muss vielleicht nochmal die SSD checken lassen im entsprechenden Fourm und dann geht die Bestellung so wie oben gepostet raus.

Edit: Sehe gerade deine Empfehlung zur M600, danke!


----------



## PiratePerfection (22. September 2015)

Gibt doch ab 29.09 glaube ich bei one.de eins mit skylake und g-sync


----------



## freieswort (23. September 2015)

SuperSoft schrieb:


> Haha du bist genial! Nicht schlecht, du "Hacker" .


schwer war das bestimmt nicht, aber das entscheidende dabei ist, das nur wenige darauf gekommen wären



> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der 6700HQ langsamer ist als der 5700HQ? Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


ja ja, das hat schon seine richtigkeit, 5700hq ist broadwell und 6700hq ist skylake, man muss wissen das broadwell zurzeit die speerspitze an leistung darstellt, die namensbezeichnung bzw die reihenfolge des erscheinens ist in dem fall irrelevant, leistungstechnisch geht das so " haswell -> skylake -> broadwell ", das ganze kann man gut im pcgh-heft 09/2015 auf seite 13 rechts oben in der box nachlesen, dort hat man fünf cpu-lastige spiele mit den drei genannten generation im jeweiligen top-produkt verglichen, alle drei cpu's wurden auf den selben takt eingestellt und verglichen, dort sieht man das broadwell bis zu 13% schneller als skylake ist, da du blizzard titel erwähnt hast, dort wurde auch starcraft2 getestet, broadwell ist in dem fall 9% schneller als skylake



PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Gibt doch ab 29.09 glaube ich bei one.de eins mit skylake und g-sync


aha, und was hat dein beitrag jetzt mit irgendwas zu tun


----------



## SuperSoft (23. September 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> schwer war das bestimmt nicht, aber das entscheidende dabei ist, das nur wenige darauf gekommen wären
> 
> 
> ja ja, das hat schon seine richtigkeit, 5700hq ist broadwell und 6700hq  ist skylake, man muss wissen das broadwell zurzeit die speerspitze an  leistung darstellt, die namensbezeichnung bzw die reihenfolge des  erscheinens ist in dem fall irrelevant, leistungstechnisch geht das so "  haswell -> skylake -> broadwell ", das ganze kann man gut im  pcgh-heft 09/2015 auf seite 13 rechts oben in der box nachlesen, dort  hat man fünf cpu-lastige spiele mit den drei genannten generation im  jeweiligen top-produkt verglichen, alle drei cpu's wurden auf den selben  takt eingestellt und verglichen, dort sieht man das broadwell bis zu  13% schneller als skylake ist, da du blizzard titel erwähnt hast, dort  wurde auch starcraft2 getestet, broadwell ist in dem fall 9% schneller  als skylake
> ...



Alles klar. Vielen Dank für die Info.

Hier die finale Konfig, einmal bitte abnicken, dann wird das ganze bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## Xerphex (23. September 2015)

Sieht bis auf die HDD gut aus. Ich würde lieber eine kleinere (750GB) aber schnellere also 7200U/min. Kostet 3 Euro mehr. Bzw. die 1 TB kostet 7 Euro mehr.
Das wäre es mir wert 
Sonst ne geile Kiste!!


----------



## PiratePerfection (23. September 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> aha, und was hat dein beitrag jetzt mit irgendwas zu tun



War auf den Thread Titel bezogen


----------



## SuperSoft (23. September 2015)

Xerphex schrieb:


> Sieht bis auf die HDD gut aus. Ich würde lieber  eine kleinere (750GB) aber schnellere also 7200U/min. Kostet 3 Euro  mehr. Bzw. die 1 TB kostet 7 Euro mehr.
> Das wäre es mir wert
> Sonst ne geile Kiste!!



Habe deinen Rat befolgt und die 750GB mit 7200rpm genommen.
Freue mich schon rießig auf das Teil. Das Ding wird der Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich habe mein Limit etwas überzogen, sorry


----------



## Xerphex (24. September 2015)

Sehr cool! Dann ist ja bald Weihnachten 
Bin sehr gespannt was Du berichtest.


----------



## freieswort (24. September 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> War auf den Thread Titel bezogen




aha... sehe ich aber nicht so

wo steht denn im titel was über g-sync


----------



## PiratePerfection (24. September 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> aha... sehe ich aber nicht so
> 
> wo steht denn im titel was über g-sync



So von Igno Funktion gebrauch gemacht jetzt sieht das doch alles schon viel besser aus


----------



## freieswort (24. September 2015)

ich werfe dir vor, das du weder richtig den titel noch den themenersteller verstanden hast, da du wohl keinen beitrag richtig gelesen hast

ich gebe dir einen heißen tipp, ließ dir jeden beitrag durch, und vor allem merke dir was geschrieben wurde, wenn du dann noch nicht feststellst was du falsch gemacht hast, schreibe wieder und ich werde dir jeden kleinen pfad auf schreiben den hättest verstehen müssen


----------



## flotus1 (24. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSoft (29. September 2015)

Hallo meine Lieben. Das gute Stück ist da und ich bin überglücklich damit. Ist ein echt klasse Laptop!  Und sauschnell. Diablo 3 in FullHD auf MAX --> Konstante 60 FPS, einfach nur geil.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Beratung.

Windows 8 musste ich zwar über die Registry nochmals dazu zwingen meinen Key zu fressen, aber sonst lief alles problemlos.
Mir fehlt nur ein WLAN-Treiber für das DualBand 8260.

Bei Intel finde ich nur den Bluetoothr Teiber:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/86068/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-8260

Auf dem mitgeliefertem USB-Stick ist nur der 7260 und Killer Treiber drauf


----------



## iGameKudan (30. September 2015)

Musst mal in Erfahrung bringen welches Barebone Schenker für dieses Notebook verwendet und dann die passenden Treiber bei (vermutlich CLEVO) herunterladen.

Edit: Lade mal den 1. Link herunter, da ist der Treiber drin.


----------

